# Predictive Text - Take Care



## mosaix (May 8, 2014)

A friend of mine recently had a death in the family. Our relationship is such that a brief text message (rather than a 'phone call) followed by a card was the most appropriate response on my part.

What I meant to say was:

"I hope you, your brother and the rest of the family are okay."

I'm not sure what combination of keys I pressed but here's what I nearly sent:

"I hope you, your brother and the rest of the filth are okay." 

I was so close to sending that it sends a shiver down my spine. Take care with those keys!


----------



## Boneman (May 8, 2014)

My son's friend is called Rhiannon, or Rhi, for short - predictive text on the old phones always changes it to 'pig'. Hi Pig, doing anything later?...


----------



## Mouse (May 8, 2014)

Mine always tries to put the word 'heterosexual' into messages. So annoying.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 8, 2014)

That's hilarious, mosaix! And awful.

I guess mine is turned off, or something, because it doesn't try to predict words (although there are suggestions at the top), but I do hit the wrong keys and send or almost-send garbage sometimes.


----------



## Ursa major (May 8, 2014)

Mouse said:


> Mine always tries to put the word 'heterosexual' into messages. So annoying.


Then you'd best never text your publisher.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (May 8, 2014)

My problem is usually verbal.  Only a few weeks ago after writing a steamy scene I decided to read Miffy the Bunny to my youngest and all about the male chicken she put in the oven.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 8, 2014)

AnyaKimlin said:


> My problem is usually verbal.  Only a few weeks ago after writing a steamy scene I decided to read Miffy the Bunny to my youngest and all about the male chicken she put in the oven.



  Did you follow it up with the story of the male chicken, the mouse, and the little red hen? 

Seriously, I would have found that oven story most disturbing as a child -- I had pet chickens, male and female, and putting them in the oven (or, more likely, the frying pan) was a traumatic thing for me. Bad Miffy!


----------



## AnyaKimlin (May 8, 2014)

She was supposed to be baking a cake with her grandmother  and making a box for it with her grandfather lol  I just kept misreading cake as another word with a c and a k in it.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 8, 2014)

Ohhh, I see! Yes, that would be a problem. 

I got the "other word", just thought it was one of those stories where that word is actually there.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (May 8, 2014)

No it was all entirely my mental predictive text going wrong   Not good when you are reading to a four year old.


----------



## mosaix (May 8, 2014)

TheDustyZebra said:


> That's hilarious, mosaix! And awful.



I know, TDZ. Whenever I think about it I swing between giggling and morbid dread at what might have happened.


----------

